# Cold Tolerance question



## Zach Spyker (Jan 6, 2017)

I've been keeping 3 tegus for about two years now(1red 1blue 1bw) last winter was mild and they bermated and cam out okay . But we're having a harsh winter this year and the reptile room I keep my tegu in is trying to stay at 72 degrees with nightime outside drops to 25°F.
Today I was checking temps and realized in this cold ass weather/snow everywhere, that the temps near the floor in their corner of the room are getting cold and drafty temping at 43°F and my blue tegu is not looking good at all her tongue is stuck out of her mouth shes not moving looks nearly dead and cold as hell I pulled her out from under the log she was under and warming up a little and slowly as to not shock her system I now she trying to burmate but I think she got too cold.
Going to get that cold draft sealed up with some great stuff and flex seal and more straw.
So what's the coolest they can safely be I'm guessing it's in the mid 50s to low 60s for blues
Not low 40s . I also red blues tipicly don't burmate is this true?


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 6, 2017)

My black and whites overwinter at 58-63 F. I do not know what their thermal tolerance is.


----------



## Zach Spyker (Jan 7, 2017)

It's crazy I was sure there little nook was staying in that range I be been keeping their heat lamps on in case they want to come out and bask and I have seen them in the late after basking the blue just recently a few days ago and yesterday we had a falty heat bulb problem we where trying to correct and redo the setup so we turned the power to their heat lamp strip off so we could fix it.


Walter1 said:


> My black and whites overwinter at 58-63 F. I do not know what their thermal tolerance is.


Thanks for your reply your data is much appreciated


----------



## beantickler (Jan 9, 2017)

YIKES! That seems way too low but obviously you already found that out... I hope they come out ok for ya but I agree with your method and slowly warm them back up... I would monitor the temp of that blue with a temp gun and if its body temp is still too low when it tries to hide I would get an infared and put it over its hide... Sounds like it was close to death.


----------

